# über Socket Kommando an Win2000-Server absetzen



## Proggy (28. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, eben mal testweise ein Kommando an einen Win2000-Rechner zu senden, um zu testen, ob sowas funktioniert. Und welchen Port müsste ich hierfür nehmen? Mit netstat -an bekomme ich ja einige offene Ports angezeigt.
Habe einen Output-Stream und wollte dem Rechner mal was senden, ohne, daß ich dort großartig eine Software installieren muss (also z.B. eine Client- oder Server-Anwendung schreiben muss). Einfach ein

```
try {
	        	
	        SocketAddress addr = new InetSocketAddress( "192.168.10.127", 80 ); 
	         Socket sock1= new Socket("r3-9pc04", 135 );
	         Integer portnummer=sock1.getPort();
	         System.out.println("Mit Port"+portnummer+" verbunden"); //bis hierhin klappt's
	         
	         sock1.connect(addr,10000);
	         OutputStream out = sock1.getOutputStream(); // Kommando an Remote-Host
	         out.write(255);
	         sock1.close();
	        }catch(Exception e) {System.err.println( "Rechner unbekannt!");}
```

bringts da ja auch nicht.

Danke!


----------



## tuxedo (28. Jan 2008)

Was willst du denn senden? Du brauchst zu deinem Client eine PASSENDE Gegenstelle. Einfach _irgendwas_ an _irgendeinen_ offenen Port senden ist nicht nur unnütz, sondern sogar blödsinn. 

Was willst du damit bezwecken?


----------



## Proggy (4. Feb 2008)

also es geht mir darum, mal selber ein Programm zu entwickeln, das mir anzeigt, welche Windows-Prozesse bzw. Programme auf dem anderen Rechner gerade laufen. Oder protokolliert, welche Tasten dort gedrückt werden, also eine Art Keyboard-Logger. Geht das denn, wenn ich auf dem anderen Rechner eine Client-Software starte, die mir die gewünschten Informationen auf Anfrage hin übermittelt. Irgendwie machen doch die käuflich zu erwerbenden Progs nix anderes. Oder sind die eher in C# oder so geproggt???


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

Ja, auf dem anderen Rechner muss natürlich eine Software laufen mit der du kommunizieren kannst.
Im übrigen scheint mir deine Anfrage von fragwürdiger Natur.


----------



## Guest (5. Feb 2008)

Hab gerade einen Artikel über RMI gelesen -  werd mich mal dran versuchen, scheint genau das zu sein, was ich brauche.

Fragwürdig iss da nix, es geht bzw. ging mir darum, Teilnehmer meiner EDV-Gruppe (bin IT-Trainer) wenigstens etwas zu überwachen. Nicht, daß die da den ganzen Tag spielen. 

Aber RMI ist wohl nicht gerade leichte Kost, aber da muss ich dann wohl durch.


 :wink:


----------



## tuxedo (5. Feb 2008)

Was ist denn an RMI komplex? Die paar Interfaces sollten doch keine Hürde darstellen.

BTW: RMI ist ja nur für die Kommunikation. Tastendrücke abfangen (außerhalb der aktuellen Java-Anwendung), Windows-Prozessliste (ala Taskmanager) abrufen sind nicht gerade Dinge die man mit reinem Java erledigen kann. Für solche "Überwachungstechniken" eignet sich Java IMHO nicht. 

Du könntest aber was anderes, einfaches machen:

Richte auf jedem Rechner einen VNC-Server (google hilft) ein der als Dienst läuft und den die Teilnehmer wegen fehlender Administratorrechte nicht beenden können. Mittels VNC kannst du dich dann auf die einzelnen Rechner verbinden und "siehst" was gerade offen ist und wo sie rumklicken. 

Bin mir auch sicher, dass der Einsatz von VNC, und der warnung an die Teilnehmer davon gebrauch zu machen schon ausreicht damit sie anständig bleiben...

- Alex


----------



## ms (5. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fragwürdig iss da nix, es geht bzw. ging mir darum, Teilnehmer meiner EDV-Gruppe (bin IT-Trainer) wenigstens etwas zu überwachen. Nicht, daß die da den ganzen Tag spielen.


Bitte, das sind doch die besten Teilnehmer wenn sie nicht genau aufpassen. Stellen keine blöden Fragen und geben auch meistens noch eine gute Bewertung.  :lol: 

ms


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

Du kannst nicht einfach einen Keylogger auf den Teilnehmerrechner installieren. Das ist nicht legal.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Feb 2008)

Wieso ist das nicht legal. Solange er seinen Schützlingen das nicht verheimlicht ...

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solange er seinen Schützlingen das nicht verheimlicht ...


Nicht mein Gebiet, dürfte aber bestenfalls Grenzwertig sein. Als Arbeitgeber kannst du auch nicht einfach alle E-Mails lesen, auch wenn du das vorher ankündigst (AFAIK)


----------



## tuxedo (5. Feb 2008)

Emails sind wohl etwas anderes als "Schüler" an einem Ausbildungs-PC. Der Arbeitgeber stellt sich ja auch nicht hinter dich wenn du eine Email schreibst. In so einer Schulung ist es allerdings gang und gebe dass dir ein Coach über die Schultern schaut. 

Gerade bei VNC sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Grund: Das Tool dient ja auch der Lernkontrolle ;-) (Stichwort "über die Schulter schauen").

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

Bei VNC funktioniert das aber nicht versteckt, sprich der User bekommt mit wenn er nicht mehr alleine ist.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Feb 2008)

Na und? Machen kann er nix dagegen. Und so schnell wie die Verbindung aufgebaut ist, kann er nicht alle "illegalen" Fenster und Programme schließen. Hinzu kommt ja noch der "Überwachungsfaktor": "Oh je, bloß kein Fenster XYZ aufmachen. Der Coach könnte sich jeden Moment einklinken."

Bin mir übrigens nicht sicher ob sich VNC (real oder tight, keine ahnung), nicht so einstellen lässt dass kein Icon in der Taskbar neben der Uhr darauf hinweist. Eine Popup-Meldung kommt eh nicht.

- Alex


----------

